# Problem mit Ulead Video Studio 10



## smile-kazu (8. April 2007)

Hallo
ich habe mir eben die Testversion von Ulead Video Studio 10 heruntergeladen,
weil ich dringend ein Videoschnitt-Programm besorgen wollte.
Nun sitze ich schon seit fast einer Stunde dran, drücke irgendwelche Knöpfe und komme
leider nicht weiter... nirgendwo gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man was wie schneidet.  
Ich würde gerne ein Video (in .avi Format) kürzen bzw. ein paar "Szenen" rausschneiden und alles dann zusammen (also den Rest) als ein Video zusammenstellen.
Außerdem habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem, wenn ich ein Video aus meinem Ordner öffne,
und dann abspielen will, kommt der Ton und auch die Zeitangabe aber das Bild nicht   aber als ich es zum ersten mal geöffnet habe, hat es geklappt- aber ab dann nicht mehr (nachdem ich probeweise ein paar Sachen rumgedrückt habe, um es zu kürzen... aber sehr planlos) 
bin grad richtig deprimiert...  
Jetzt dachte ich erst es würde daran liegen, dass es eine TEstversion ist, aber laut dem Anbieter kann man es 30 Tage unbegrenzt und ganz nutzen....

ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr Tipps/Anreize oder sogar Lösungen für mich hättet,
damit ich dieses blöde Problem schnell beheben kann!! 

danke im voraus,
mfg
smile-kazu


----------



## akrite (8. April 2007)

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach :

- nach dem Aufruf des Ulead Video Studios den *Video Studio Editor* starten
- TimeLine / Zeitleiste aktivieren
- Dateien/Videos importieren : File > Insert Media File to Library
- rechts in der Medienbibliothek liegen dann die so importierten Dateien
- jetzt ziehst Du die erste Datei auf die oberste Zeitleiste
- schneidest mit der Schere (unter Vorschau) die Sequenzen heraus und entfernst die geschnittenen und nicht benötigten Teile.
- falls Lücken entstehen, einfach die Restschnipsel ans Ende des davorliegenden Teils schieben.
- so jetzt kannst Du Dir die nächste Datei vornehmen...

- wenn Du alles geschnitten hast, gehst Du über Share und machst daraus was Du willst : Videofile, CD, DVD etc.

Ich hoffe die kurze Erklärung reicht, denn Ulead Video Studio ist wirklich nicht so kompliziert...


----------

